
Explore a more complete front-end testing strategy - unadlib
https://medium.com/@unadlib/explore-a-more-complete-front-end-testing-strategy-e60b07cee621
======
unadlib
There are many factors we need to consider when developing a test strategy.
From the point of view of correct verification based on AC, we should also
consider the operation strategy, operating efficiency, writing and maintaining
the cost of testing, bugs easy to find and refactoring assurance and other
important factors, and should not go to extremes. In the case of ensuring a
certain AC, we hope that this E2E/IT3/IT2/IT1/UT can be guaranteed in many
ways to the quality of the code and the quality of the project engineering,
while being agile enough for continuous delivery.

